# RE Amp Fixabe? +Pics



## RExAUDIO (Feb 7, 2012)

I have an RE Audio 3200.1 DE Monoblock. This is an amp that recently blew I wanted to see if this is easiy fixable. There are three 30Amp fusses on this amplifier all blown. Pics show no real internal damage just blown fuses.Also power runs to the amp cause my volt meter shows reading as well as amp led strip turning on but power and protect lights don't turn on.


----------

